# New engine arrives on the KMRR



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

About a year ago Mr John Bouck had an old kalamazoo 4-4-0 engine sitting in the yard back in Washington State. Mr Bouck was kind enough to ship it to jersey, free of charge. It needed a lot of work done to it to make it operational on the KMRR. The guys spent the winter getting the needed parts so they can get it to run. Back in its day the engine was kept nice and hauled passenger trains through Washington state. Now it will spend the rest of its life hauling logs. 


(the engine runs off battery power using the critter control. The barrel on the tender is the control knob while the light on the tender covers the on/off switch as well as the foward/reverse switch. I added metal wheels to the front trucks. Details where added to give it a more realistic look or more to KMRR standards).


Here are a few shots hauling some empty log cars.

















































The guys also built a new church. Now the guys from Camp have somewhere to go on Sundays.
(It use to be a Piko western style school house but I cout the front off and repainted it).


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is nice, Shawn.... Real nice.... Great job...


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful photography.

Any one of the last 4 pictures you posted could win the Photo of the Month Award.

What kind of camera did you use?

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You admire a guy's photos, then say he has a nice camera? 

It's the artist, not the camera!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd Still Like to know what type of camera was used.

John.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words. 

john I just use a point and shoot camera, a Nikon coolpix camera. 14.0 megapixels. The key is to get down low and have a lot of scenic spots on the RR. I always felt the more plants you put into the R the more realistic it becomes. I also shoot at the highest image mode. Helps keep the pictures clear.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice. That engine looks like it's been in service on your railroad for years. I'm a mild fan of 4-4-0's, but I really like the look and feel of yours. I agree with John, those are great shots! My favorite is the fourth with the field of miniature daisies.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. This engine has the proportions of many old 4-4-0s sold to logging lines because of their ability to handle rough track. 

Larry


----------

